# Crate Timeout vs Punishment



## JeepHound

In browsing through a number of different posts, I consistently read that the crate should not be used as punishment (which I understand why), though a few have indicated that a timeout is okay.

How are folks differentiating a "timeout" from punishment? What are some examples of when a timeout is okay?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I hardly ever correct a puppy. 

I like to re-direct the behaviour to something more desirable.

Once I re-direct and know that the puppy is either over stimulated or tired or I just can't watch him (or *I* am tired..lol), then I put puppy in the crate for a bit to sleep. Then we are usually both rested and ready to go again.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I use timeouts all the time. Puppies get put away for some down time when I need to get things done and can't watch constantly, or when they get all wound up and can't settle down. I remain calm, and use either a happy or neutral tone of voice. Everyone gets a chance to cool their jets, and the puppy will usually fuss for a bit and then take a nap. I'll do brief timeouts for a puppy if they're playing too rough and being mouthy and bitey and just won't stop. If they come out and start right up again, it's back into the crate. I'll do a 3 strikes and you're out kind of thing where they get a couple of chances to play nice, and then they go in for an extended period of time. It's important that they understand the consequence is connected to their behavior, so the timeout should be immediate. Bite bite bite ="oops, timeout!", into the crate. 

Now that my dogs are older (3 and 6-1/2), if they get to playing too rowdy, which they sometimes do when they're all excited after I get home and go into the bedroom to change clothes from work, and won't cut it out when I tell them to I just say "that's it - timeout!" and they run to their crates. I close the door and leave them there for a few minutes and then let them out. Sometimes I just say "do you want a timeout?" and they'll knock it off.


----------



## Shade

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I use timeouts all the time. Puppies get put away for some down time when I need to get things done and can't watch constantly, or when they get all wound up and can't settle down. I remain calm, and use either a happy or neutral tone of voice. Everyone gets a chance to cool their jets, and the puppy will usually fuss for a bit and then take a nap. I'll do brief timeouts for a puppy if they're playing too rough and being mouthy and bitey and just won't stop. If they come out and start right up again, it's back into the crate. I'll do a 3 strikes and you're out kind of thing where they get a couple of chances to play nice, and then they go in for an extended period of time. It's important that they understand the consequence is connected to their behavior, so the timeout should be immediate. Bite bite bite ="oops, timeout!", into the crate.


I'm the same, the crate itself isn't the punishment, it's the separation from pack that makes them realize there was an issue. It's not a punishment in the terms "oh bad dog, now you get locked up" it's more of a "ok you messed up, now go cool your jets and we'll try again in 15 minutes"



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Now that my dogs are older (3 and 6-1/2), if they get to playing too rowdy, which they sometimes do when they're all excited after I get home and go into the bedroom to change clothes from work, and won't cut it out when I tell them to I just say "that's it - timeout!" and they run to their crates. I close the door and leave them there for a few minutes and then let them out. Sometimes I just say "do you want a timeout?" and they'll knock it off.


I'm sorry but that's just funny  It always amazes me sometimes how smart dogs really are


----------



## jakes mom

I think the crate should be a place of safety and security, and I wouldn't use it as a punishment. 

If I need a short time out for punishment I either put my dog outside or make him leave the room - or I leave the room -whichever is easier. 

Sue


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I dunno... I tend to see my whole home as a place of security and safety. The crates get utilized as "bedrooms" would for children if that comparison makes sense.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

jakes mom said:


> I think the crate should be a place of safety and security, and I wouldn't use it as a punishment.
> 
> If I need a short time out for punishment I either put my dog outside or make him leave the room - or I leave the room -whichever is easier.
> 
> Sue


This thread is in the Puppy Training forum. You really can't just leave the room or send the dog out of the room when you're talking about a puppy who needs constant supervision. A crate is a perfect place for a timeout BECAUSE it's a place of safety and security.


----------



## JeepHound

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I use timeouts all the time. Puppies get put away for some down time when I need to get things done and can't watch constantly, or when they get all wound up and can't settle down. I remain calm, and use either a happy or neutral tone of voice. ...


Thanks. That's the distinction I was looking for. That's what I've been doing. Wanted to make sure it was okay.


----------



## Freestep

Putting a pup in his crate for unwanted behavior is more a form of redirecting than punishment, I think. It interrupts the behavior and puts the pup in a different state of mind. When my pup is being naughty or just way too rambunctious, into the crate she happily goes, perhaps with a bone to get her mind off whatever it was she was doing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've been doing crate timeouts since we first started using crates, which was with Cassidy who we got in 2000. We've never had a problem with any dog not liking their crate or associating it with punishment. Both Halo and Keefer will go to their crates during the day or in the evening for a nap. In fact, Halo may be napping in hers right now! Other than in the entry by the front door, that's her favorite nap spot. She got LOTS of timeouts as a puppy 'cause she was a wild thing!!! :wild:


----------



## jakes mom

Originally Posted by *jakes mom*  
_I think the crate should be a place of safety and security, and I wouldn't use it as a punishment. _

_If I need *a short time out* for punishment I either put my dog outside or make him leave the room - or I leave the room -whichever is easier. _

_Sue_


Cassidy's Mom said:


> This thread is in the Puppy Training forum. You really can't just leave the room or send the dog out of the room when you're talking about a puppy who needs constant supervision. A crate is a perfect place for a timeout BECAUSE it's a place of safety and security.


By a short time out - I meant like 10 seconds. 

Sorry I would have specified if I'd realised it was the puppy forum - I thought it was time-outs in general.


----------

